#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  >  對小龜來說非常嚴重的問題=口=

## 小龜

這件事對小龜來說真的非常嚴重-0-
那就是為什麼小龜進不去聊天室了Q口Q!?!?
每次進去下面就會出現>>"Chosen nickname is not allowed"
這些英文=A=
到底是為什麼呢><??
這對小龜的影響真的非常大阿 :jcdragon-shock: 
因為小龜幾乎只出沒在聊天室...沒有了聊天室的話
小龜就不知道該怎麼辦了 :jcdragon-QQ:

----------


## 狼王白牙

小龜您好，其實我自己也遇到過這個問題，
除了養成按下正常登出的習慣外，有一種情況是這樣的，

如果網路不穩定，導致程式誤判您還在聊天室裡頭，即使您已經不在裡頭了
那麼只好等待15分鐘，等帳號自動被登出後，才可以進去，
我們會設法，或是看看新版本的聊天室是否能夠解決這個問題。

----------


## 小龜

> 小龜您好，其實我自己也遇到過這個問題，
> 除了養成按下正常登出的習慣外，有一種情況是這樣的，
> 
> 如果網路不穩定，導致程式誤判您還在聊天室裡頭，即使您已經不在裡頭了
> 那麼只好等待15分鐘，等帳號自動被登出後，才可以進去，
> 我們會設法，或是看看新版本的聊天室是否能夠解決這個問題。



哇哇>口<
白牙大大第一次回小龜的文耶>/////<  ((好緊張(?
要養成正常登出的習慣呀...摁...對小龜來說很困難呢=w="
因為小龜通常都是直接X掉了(?
不過小龜會盡量努力養成這個習慣的>ω<
然後小龜發現...這個文被移動到"BUG、建議回報區"了耶...
難道...小龜又發錯地方了-0-!?
真不好意思-////-
不過小龜當時真的嚇到了OAQ
所以慌亂之下就直接發在報到區的提問了@@"
然後小龜注意到~ 會有"新版本"的聊天室O口O!?
小龜好期待新版本的聊天室是怎麼樣的呢><?
總之呢~ 謝謝白牙大大唷~  小龜下次如果又遇到這個問題的話會乖乖的等15分鐘的(?

----------


## 雪麒

已經對聊天室的代碼進行了一些修改，目前是即使重啟瀏覽器也不會把舊帳號卡在裡面，相比之前情況應該是好轉了許多～
不過還是有前提條件，就是瀏覽器必須是同一個，不能關掉chrome的聊天室窗口然後立馬跑到IE上或是手機上來開，這時必須正常退出（超時或者自行點退出）才可以切換
如果還遇到這樣的問題，請務必再來報告哦～

----------


## Bior

那請問雪騏，如果我先使用 windows磁區的 IE10 瀏覽過獸站，並且正常的登出，然後我切換回 Mac磁區使用 Safari重新登入，進入聊天室以後顯示"Chosen nickname is not allowed"，我重新登出後等待十幾分鐘後，他還是顯示"Chosen nickname is not allowed"，謝謝雪騏大大維護

----------


## 雪麒

> 那請問雪騏，如果我先使用 windows磁區的 IE10 瀏覽過獸站，並且正常的登出，然後我切換回 Mac磁區使用 Safari重新登入，進入聊天室以後顯示"Chosen nickname is not allowed"，我重新登出後等待十幾分鐘後，他還是顯示"Chosen nickname is not allowed"，謝謝雪騏大大維護


正常登出是指聊天室登出（按聊天室下面一排按鈕中的第一個地球閃電按鈕），不是指論壇登出哦。否則需要等待15分鐘超時後才能進入。

----------

